# Runners knee while on course



## Arkham (24 Jun 2009)

Will you be allowed to use ice or take over the counter anti-inflammatory pills for runners knee on course?

Will I be allowed to continue on course with this nagging, tight pain or would I be pulled off or held back for it. I can run, I've been doing 5k every other day with no problem until a few hours after I run I get some tightness in my knee and thigh. Ice and a nights rest is usually enough to settle it down.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Jun 2009)

It sounds like you are on BMQ now?

Only qualified Med Techs, PAs, Nursing Officers, or MO's can answer that.

Keep in mind, if you "suck it up" and then get injured worse...you could find yourself in worse pain, delaying training or making the inury worse.

Only you know the difference of if you are *hurt* or *hurting*.


----------



## Rinker (26 Jun 2009)

Well not a doctor here. But if you really are concerned about it go talk to one. But in my opinion you should stretch, you would be amazed at how much pains and aches will go away  . But from my expierence I would say do some extra stretching on you IT band. Outer thigh. And strengthen your hip flexors.


----------



## bradlupa (26 Jun 2009)

How long do you warm up for before running 5 k, A good rule that I use is 5mins of stretching for every km and 5min of a light job for every km.  As stated before streching is most of the problem.  If you are streching, take it till you feel a slight pinch or light pain and hold it then switch. Do each muscle at least twice as this will allow them to free up proper.  Make sure you get both the front side of your leg as well as your back muscles.  I'm not an expert in streching but i'm a long distance runner and have many miles under me as I ran cross country and track and field.

Also make sure you strech after your workout 


But i wont be running for a couple of days until my lungs become clear again


----------



## gcclarke (27 Jun 2009)

bradlupa said:
			
		

> How long do you warm up for before running 5 k, A good rule that I use is 5mins of stretching for every km and 5min of a light job for every km.  As stated before streching is most of the problem.  If you are streching, take it till you feel a slight pinch or light pain and hold it then switch. Do each muscle at least twice as this will allow them to free up proper.  Make sure you get both the front side of your leg as well as your back muscles.  I'm not an expert in streching but i'm a long distance runner and have many miles under me as I ran cross country and track and field.
> 
> Also make sure you strech after your workout
> 
> ...



Seriously? You're saying that if you're going to go for a 10k run, that you'll spend 50 minutes stretching, plus 50 minutes of a light jog? For some reason I highly doubt this. 

While stretching and a warm up are all well and good, doing them to excess takes away from training value, if for no reason other than it takes time that you could be spending doing something else. 

The amount of stretching and warm-up you should be doing should be pretty much constant no matter what level of effort or duration you're planning on doing that session.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Jun 2009)

There is more than one huge running thread here. No need to start another. There's also a couple of threads that speak to the overrating of stretching. Go look, if interested.

Arkham's question has been answered. Seek out a proper med authority and ask them.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

